# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Wie kauft ihr Bike Online ein?

## alexander_gocht

Hallo liebes Forum, 

wenn ihr euch ein Fahrrad im Internet kaufen möchtet, wie geht ihr an die Sache ran? 

Was erwartet Ihr von einem Onlineshop und was ist euch besonders wichtig beim Einkauf? 

Fehlt euch was in den Shops? 

Freu mich auf eine spannende Diskussion. 

Gruß
Alexander

----------


## Sethimus

mein bike kauft hoffentlich nicht allein im netz ein, da hab ich immer noch ein wort mitzusprechen

----------


## alexander_gocht

> mein bike kauft hoffentlich nicht allein im netz ein, da hab ich immer noch ein wort mitzusprechen


Vielleicht hast du ein intelligentes Bikes!  :Smile:  Kaufst du Online ein?

----------


## papa schlumpf

online kaufe ich  nur teile... manchmal größere manchmal kleinere. rahmen oder komplettbike hab ich noch nie gekauft. ich werde demnächst einen dirt rahmen bestellen und ihn mir dann aufbauen. bei downhill gehe ich doch lieber zum fachhandel.

----------


## stephan-

> Was erwartet Ihr von einem Onlineshop und was ist euch besonders wichtig beim Einkauf?



Gute Preise und schneller Versand natürlich.

----------


## Gorgo

Also ich hab mir ein neues Radl über´s Netz bestellt, auch zum Superpreis, aber jetzt hab ich das Problem, das z.B. eine andere Kurbel eingebaut wurde, als auf der Bestandsliste stand, das ist alles sehr sehr mühsam das ausgetauscht zu bekommen, dann passt etwas mit dem Dämpfer nicht, alles ärgerlich, da nützt mir der Sonderpreis auch nix mehr. Direkt im Shop probieren wenn´s ein Komplettbike sein soll, ich glaub das ist besser... schont Zeit und Nerven :Smile:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Also ich hab mir ein neues Radl über´s Netz bestellt, auch zum Superpreis, aber jetzt hab ich das Problem, das z.B. eine andere Kurbel eingebaut wurde, als auf der Bestandsliste stand, das ist alles sehr sehr mühsam das ausgetauscht zu bekommen, dann passt etwas mit dem Dämpfer nicht, alles ärgerlich, da nützt mir der Sonderpreis auch nix mehr. Direkt im Shop probieren wenn´s ein Komplettbike sein soll, ich glaub das ist besser... schont Zeit und Nerven


oder vertrauenswürdige seiten in beachtung ziehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## TimNbg

ich bevorzuge einen Fachhändler. Wenn man sein Zeug immer beim gleichen Händler kauft bekommt man dort oft einen besseren Preis wie im Internet und wenn ein Problem auftaucht ist auch ein direkter Ansprechpartner da. 

Ich bin selbst auch nicht der beste schrauber, wer da mehr begabt ist kann natürlich auf einen Händler verzichten.

----------


## Nico1993

Ich muss in den Laden und kaufen. Online geht gar nicht. Ich muss etwas in der Hand halten und mir absolut sicher sein. Außerdem ist der nächste Laden nicht weit weg, da kann ich immer schnell mal hin.

Und ein Bike online kaufen? Ne, ich will vorher ausprobieren was ich kaufe.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Und ein Bike online kaufen? Ne, ich will vorher ausprobieren was ich kaufe.


kannst du in deinen vertrauensgeschäft jedes bike ausgibig auf einer dh strecke testen?

----------


## Nico1993

Ne, natürlich nicht. Aber es ist immer noch besser als nur Bilder zu sehen.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich teste das bike bei kollegen oder ähnlichen. im geschäft sind auch nicht alle modelle vorhanden

----------


## JaWa1896

> mein bike kauft hoffentlich nicht allein im netz ein, da hab ich immer noch ein wort mitzusprechen


 Das hab ich auch erst gedacht^^

----------


## JaWa1896

> kannst du in deinen vertrauensgeschäft jedes bike ausgibig auf einer dh strecke testen?


Ich denke in einem guten shop sollte man das können... in meinem shop des vertrauen kann ich fast jedes bike testen....die haben da extra vom händler testbikes... und wenn ich 15 euro zahle kann ich damit komplett nen tag auf die piste!

----------


## noox

Prinzipiell ist es nur in den wenigsten Fällen möglich, dass du dein Downhill- oder Freeride-Bike beim Händler vorher probefahren kannst. Wieviele haben schon Downhill-Bikes im Geschäft stehen. Im Gelände wirst sie auch nicht fahren dürfen. Parkplatzrunde ist nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Und selbst wenn der das Bike, das du möchtest da hat. Passt die Größe? Dämpferfeder?

Klar ist es ein Anhaltspunkt. Aber Probefahren wird überbewertet. Hilfreicher ist sicher mal von Freunden ein Bike am Berg testzufahren. Aber selbst da ist's schwierig, weil die häufig ganz ein anderes Setup haben.

Ich persönlich bin deshalb nur ganz wenige Bikes probegefahren. Weil ich ma denke, dass es eh nix bringt. Da müsste ich ein Bike vermutlich einen Tag testen, verschiedene Federn mithaben, eventuell anderer Lenker, Lenkergriffe, Pedale, Reifen, etc... Dann könnte ich vielleicht sagen, dass ein Bike besser für mich passt als ein anderes.

2-3 mal bin ich bis jetzt ein Bike probegefahren, wo ich ma dacht hätte, da müsste ich net viel umstellen, dann könnte ich nach ein bisschen Eingewöhnung damit gut umgehen. Ansonst wollte ich mein eigenes Bike meist so schnell wie möglich wieder zurück.

In Wirklichkeit bin ich ja froh, wenn ich's schaffe, für mein eigenes Bike nach 5, 6 Tagen ein vernünftiges Setup zu finden  :Wink: 

Ich vertraue da eher auf Meinung von anderen Leuten. Was die von einem bestimmten Bike halten. Welche Größe die fahren. Wie es sich im Vergleich zu Bikes verhält, die ich schon kenne, etc.

Wenn ich aber einen Händler in der Nähe habe, der mir mein Bike zu einen vernünftigen Preis organisieren kann, dann würde ich's jedenfalls dort bestellen. Gewisse Vorteil hat's schon. Aber eine sinnvolle Probefahrt von einem Downhill-Bike kann man in 99% der Fälle so oder so nicht machen.

----------


## bodenschlag

Bei Bike-infection.de in Barsinghausen kann man auch Downhillräder ausleihen zum testen....sehr Geil

----------


## JaWa1896

Ja stimmt, Bike-Infection ( www.bike-infection.de ) ist da echt unkompliziert^^ Und, sie haben immer mal wieder ein neues Angebot^^

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

Hey!
Ne Frage, ich weiß zwar nicht ob sie in diesem Thread passt, hoffe aber trotzdem auf Hilfe:
Ich möchte mir ein paar Protektoren im internet bei www.fahrrad.de bestellen und wollte dabei fragen ob dass eine gute Seite ist oder nicht.

Danke im Vorraus!

----------


## noox

fahrrad.de gehört sicher zu den Großen. Im Normalfall passt da alles.

Hab allerdings selber dort noch nie bestellt. Bestelle meistens bei den Shops, die bei uns Werbung machen, wie etwa www.bike-mailorder.de, www.bikeparts-online.de oder mountainbikes.net  :Wink:

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich habe neulich bei Bike mailorder bestellt. ich hatte ihnen xy€ überwiesen, dann ist ein artikel billiger geworden und ich hab für die anderen xy€ noch etwas aussuchne gekonnt oder sie hätten es mir auch zurücküberwiesen. bei einem anderen artikel habe ich zuvor im internet gesucht ob dieser artikel auf einer anderen seite billiger ist. hab dann auch eine site gefunden, die den artikel billiger verkauft, den link BMO geschickt und am nächsten tag war der Artikel nochmal 20€ billiger als der im anderen shop.

vom preis her sind die top und wenn man einen billigeren preis findet: einfach ihnen den link schicken und er wird noch billiger.
die waare hatten sie dann am montag um 15:30 rausgeschickt und am mittwoch um 15:00 war die waare in ITLAIEN... da hat sich DHL beeilt.

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

Danke, und wie ist die Seite www.chainreactioncycles.com/??

Danke!

----------


## noox

CRC ist auch gut zu Empfehlen. Allerdings dürfte momentan der Euro/Pfund-Kurs schlecht sein. Außerdem scheint es, als wären die österreichischen Preise nochmals teurer als die deutschen. Also insgesamt sind momentan die Preise nicht so extra günstig, wie sie schon mal waren.

Übrigens: Wenn du regelmäßig bei bike-mailorder.de kaufst, zahlt es sich aus, die BMO Kundenkarte Gold zu kaufen. 25 Euro und du erhältst ein Jahr lang -10% auf alle nicht bereits extrem vergünstigten Waren. 

Bei bikeparts-online.de gibt's den Package-Deal. Wenn du mehr kaufst, kannst du dir auch ein individuelles Angebot machen lassen.

Auch bei mountainbikes.net habe ich schon öfters gehört, dass bei größeren Bestellungen beim Preis noch was geht. Ich bekomme auch meist ein paar Prozente - allerdings ist er ja auch mein Werbekunde.  :Wink:

----------


## papa schlumpf

hi,
hab eine frage zu mountainbikes.net :wenn ich dort etwas kaufe, muss ich mich dann registrieren?
bei meinem pc hängt die site immer und es lädt die halbe site nie. aber von registrieren habe ich noch nichts gesehen.
alle anderen internet seiten laden perfekt nur mountainbikes.net nicht...

----------


## Sebbi430

Ja die Seite mountainbikes. kenn ich auch. Aber versuch mal fahrrad-fitness-discount.deDie sind sehr günstig, wie der Name schon sagt is nen Discount  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

> wie der Name schon sagt is nen Discount

----------

